# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Naviera Austral

## seajets

Αρχίζω αυτό το θέμα μόνο και μόνο διότι ο στόλος της αποτελείται κυρίως από ελληνικά πλοία (DON BALDO, πρώην ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και JACAF, πρώην ΘΑΣΟΣ 7). Δραστηριοποιεί τα πλοία της στη Χιλή, στα νότια της χώρας.

----------


## SteliosK

> Αρχίζω αυτό το θέμα μόνο και μόνο διότι ο στόλος της αποτελείται κυρίως από ελληνικά πλοία (DON BALDO, πρώην ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και JACAF, πρώην ΘΑΣΟΣ 7). Δραστηριοποιεί τα πλοία της στη Χιλή, στα νότια της χώρας.


Yπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες στα θέματα τους από τη μακρινή Χιλή:
*Don Baldo [Μύρινα Εξπρές]*

*Jacaf [Θάσος VII]*

*Comau [Alejandrina - Πήγασος Αιδηψού, Katrin, Rauna I, 60 Let SSR]*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στη _Naviera Austral_ όπως έχουμε ξανααναφέρει ανήκει επίσης η Ουκρανικής κατασκευής παντόφλα _COMAU_ (πρώην *ALEJANDRINA*) που την δεκαετία του '90 είχε δουλέψει στη γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού ως _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_ (_εδώ_ το θέμα του πλοίου στο φόρουμ με στοιχεία και φωτό).

_Εδώ_ το site της _Naviera Austral_, και _εδώ_ η σελίδα με τα τρία πρώην Ελληνικά πλοία του στόλου της.

----------


## seajets

> Στη _Naviera Austral_ όπως έχουμε ξανααναφέρει ανήκει επίσης η Ουκρανικής κατασκευής παντόφλα _COMAU_ (πρώην *ALEJANDRINA*) που την δεκαετία του '90 είχε δουλέψει στη γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού ως _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_ (_εδώ_ το θέμα του πλοίου στο φόρουμ με στοιχεία και φωτό).
> 
> _Εδώ_ το site της _Naviera Austral_, και _εδώ_ η σελίδα με τα τρία πρώην Ελληνικά πλοία του στόλου της.


Ααααα......Δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν κι αυτό ελληνικό.

----------


## seajets

Το πλοίο DON BALDO πωλείται.

http://www.hellasshipsales.com/ships...pageno=2&id=63

----------

